# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Данилов раскритиковал антивирусные тесты  «независимых» отечесвенных экспертов

## SDA

В продаже появился очередной номер популярного журнала о высоких технологиях CNews. В нем поклонники российского антивируса Dr.Web найдут интервью с автором Dr.Web, техническим директором и владельцем компании «Доктор Веб» Игорем Даниловым, который расскажет о том, как изменилась индустрия антивирусной защиты за последние три года, о слабости российских «тестировщиков» антивирусного ПО, об этике настоящих программистов, об актуальности противодействия руткитам и многом другом.

 В частности Данилов заявил:.....Тесты антивирусов вообще не приближены к реальной ситуации. В России нет адекватных тестов, потому что у нас нет людей, которые умеют их делать....... 

http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=309&c=5

P.S. Любопытно почитать, особенно интересно,что Данилов считает "адекватными тестами", если учитывать, что Web отказался участвовать в  зарубежных тестах Virus Bulletin  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ISO

Интересно, как Данилов объяснит вот этот факт
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...15fb610f6dd7e9
38 из 40 говорят что это зараза, DrWeb молчит.
Скачанный сегодня DrWeb Cureit тоже не видит в этом файле ничего подозрительного, а старый DrWeb Cureit говорит что да это Conficker.

А критиковать - это дело не хитрое.

----------


## Hanson

> P.S. Любопытно почитать, особенно интересно,что Данилов считает "адекватными тестами", если учитывать, что Web отказался участвовать в зарубежных тестах Virus Bulletin


не один только Веб отказывался там участвовать,
вро де как многие считают его неочень то хорошим тестом

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> В частности, августовское тестирование антивирусных продуктов впервые за свою историю прошло без участия российского антивируса Dr.Web: вендор счел нецелесообразным участие в спорном рейтинге. Также от участия отказалась Trend Micro. Первой подобный шаг совершила Panda Antivirus еще в 2003 г.


цитата 
отсюда

----------


## SDA

Прочитал статью полностью. Даже не знаю, что писать? Попробую озвучить некоторые интересные моменты:
1. Комплексные программы защиты - ...это все продумано для выманивания денег...
Данилов путает корпоративный фаервол и пользовательский комбайн с фаерволом, говоря, что компании заставляют покупать комплексные программы с фаерволом, вместо одного корпоративного фаервола. И вообще ...большинство пользователей не понимают что ему надо..... Вот получается антивирусные вендоры и "втюхивают" пользователям комбайны, наживаются. :Smiley: 
2. По поводу тестов.... я тоже могу организовать портал подобный Anti-Malware, и буду говорить, что он независимый но это будет выглядеть смешно: все знают в какой лаборатории работают сотрудники Anti-Malware....
Наверное поэтому их тесты неадекватные  :Smiley:  ведь это тесты Л..все дальше молчу  :Smiley: 
...На Западе ситуация не лучше....Тестеры не профессионалы в этой области..... и т.д.
Ни кому верить нельзя, мне можно  :Smiley: 
2.Незаслуженно прошелся по одному Белорусскому антивирусу.....есть такой не пользуется популярностью, однако распространяется  в государственных ведомствах и это позволяет зарабатывать людям деньги....и еще по какому то Украинскому антивирусу (не понял какой, насчет Белорусского понятно  :Smiley:  ) - это к вопросу о государственной сертификации продуктов.
В России использовался один западный антивирус в гос.структурах в ФНС (читаем ESET :Smiley:  )  Ужас, крадут гос.тайну   :Smiley: 
3. Справиться с ботнетом может только антивирус  (читаем Dr.Web  :Smiley: , к вопросу о комплексной борьбе с ботнетами.

Основные заинтеросовавшие меня моменты озвучил.

----------


## Numb

Это не новая позиция - ее давно и последовательно придерживаются представители компании DrWeb на различных интернет-ресурсах. Видимо, такой рекламный ход, предложенный маркетологами DrWeb-а - агрессивный маркетинг, основанный на "правдорубстве с плеча". Неудачный ход, по-моему, хотя сам антивирус DrWeb мне всегда нравился.

----------


## SDA

> Это не новая позиция - ее давно и последовательно придерживаются представители компании DrWeb на различных интернет-ресурсах. Видимо, такой рекламный ход, предложенный маркетологами DrWeb-а - агрессивный маркетинг, основанный на "правдорубстве с плеча". Неудачный ход, по-моему, хотя сам антивирус DrWeb мне всегда нравился.


для сравнения интерьвью CNews 2006 года http://www.antivirus.ru/OknoV57.html стиль тот же "все дураки, одна я красивая и в белом".  :Smiley: 

DrWeb мне тоже всегда нравился. Долгое время использовал его в качестве сканера в связке с Адинфом.

----------


## borka

> Интересно, как Данилов объяснит вот этот факт
> http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...15fb610f6dd7e9
> 38 из 40 говорят что это зараза, DrWeb молчит.
> Скачанный сегодня DrWeb Cureit тоже не видит в этом файле ничего подозрительного, а старый DrWeb Cureit говорит что да это Conficker.


Ни один антивирус никогда не детектит все 100% заразы. Зашлите этот файл сюда, и Доктор будет его детектировать. Насчет "старого" КуреИта - хотелось бы увидеть логи.  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Забыл добавить:
Данилов признал мобильные угрозы, заметив, что смартфон заразить сложно, в чем я с ним согласен на 100%. Более того, от себя хочу добавить, что без согласия пользователя мобильный девайс заразить просто невозможно в отличии от"Большого брата".

----------


## Black_N

> Антивирус и пр. - это всего лишь средство самоуспокоения, но не более.


Согласен на 100%.

----------


## SDA

> Согласен на 100%.


переходите на Vistу SP1 или лучше на Windows 7 с новой UAC и тогда не нужен на все 99 % антивирус (100% не даю, не бог). Если не надоест отвечать на запросы и думать что должно запуститься  :Smiley:  Вообще принцип тот же, что и на мобильной ОС - заразить невозможно без согласия пользователя.
А работа на ХР без антивируса, для большой части пользователей не подходит.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> переходите на Vistу SP1 или лучше на Windows 7 с новой UAC и тогда не нужен на все 99 % антивирус (100% не даю, не бог). Если не надоест отвечать на запросы и думать что должно запуститься  Вообще принцип тот же, что и на мобильной ОС - заразить невозможно без согласия пользователя.
> А работа на ХР без антивируса, для большой части пользователей не подходит.


 Да, кстати, UAC - это отличное средство. Не понимаю, почему на него столько нападок? Вот к примеру, в мире юникс есть sudo и при работе в графическом режиме, каждое действие требующее прав суперпользователя сопровождается запросом пароля. Ну а в консоли ему сам бог велел работать  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

> Да, кстати, UAC - это отличное средство. Не понимаю, почему на него столько нападок?


Лениво головой думать, вот и нападки  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Лениво головой думать, вот и нападки


Это к Преображенскому  :Cheesy:

----------


## herzn

> печатают страшилки одна страшнее другой: система без антивируса живёт 2-3 минуты незараженной, без фаера все ваши данные украдут, покупайте наш комбайн и ни один вирус Вам не навредит, а иначе Вам полный пи... А вот смотрите на тесты, какие мы крутые, а конкуренты - лохи. И люде бегут, покупают


Кого ж это всё мне напоминает? :Smiley: 
А без шуток. 
Правда, она такая, она никому не нужна: ни вендорам в целом - продажи упадут; ни тестировщикам - рекламы меньше, ни покупателям - спать беспокойней будут.

----------


## Black_N

> переходите на Vistу SP1 или лучше на Windows 7 с новой UAC и тогда не нужен на все 99 % антивирус (100% не даю, не бог). Если не надоест отвечать на запросы и думать что должно запуститься  Вообще принцип тот же, что и на мобильной ОС - заразить невозможно без согласия пользователя.
> А работа на ХР без антивируса, для большой части пользователей не подходит.


*Да, уж лучше FreeBSD* :Wink: 
Просто, если смотреть на стремительный рост «зловредов» и  утяжеление, связанное с этим,  как ни крути АВ-софта, начинаешь понимать, что получается замкнутый круг или дорога в никуда.. И игра ведется не в нашу пользу (имеется в виду конечный пользователь)...*

----------


## herzn

> *Да, уж лучше FreeBSD*
> Просто, если смотреть на стремительный рост «зловредов» и  утяжеление, связанное с этим,  как ни крути АВ-софта, начинаешь понимать, что получается замкнутый круг или дорога в никуда.. И игра ведется не в нашу пользу (имеется в виду конечный пользователь)...*


Не нужно быть столь разочарованным. :Smiley: 
Все это как в реальной жизни.
Нет 100% защиты от падения кирпича, от взлома двери в собственной квартире, от нападения гопа во дворе.
Но мы же все пока живы.
Не нужно вкладывать деньги в столь очевидные кидалова как МММ, не нужно устанавливать "кодеки" для доступа к порнухе и всё будет хорошо. :Smiley: 
Мы можем защитится только тем, что не будем ходим под карнизами, купим ружье, будем иногда смотреть по сторонам...
Но все равно, может и не помочь. :Smiley: 

" Знал бы прикуп, жил бы в Сочи"
"Знать где упасть, соломку б подстелил"

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> *Да, уж лучше FreeBSD*


Согласен. Правильный ОС  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> В принципе, медицинский рынок и рынок ИБ достаточно близки. Как мне кажется.


Мне так не кажется. В медицине нельзя переустановить ОС. Ошибся, значит кранты, там права на ошибку нет.

Это, правда, позиция "старых" врачей, моих близких родственников. У нынешних все немного по-другому.

----------


## Kuzz

> *Да, уж лучше FreeBSD*


Исключительно QNX
При существующем положении ее заразить... э-э-э-э..
В общем - никому это не нужно))

----------


## Ego1st

> Забыл добавить:
> Данилов признал мобильные угрозы, заметив, что смартфон заразить сложно, в чем я с ним согласен на 100%. Более того, от себя хочу добавить, что без согласия пользователя мобильный девайс заразить просто невозможно в отличии от"Большого брата".


не факт=) если это не фейковая новость, то очень скоро все изменииться=))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RbAWMFwjA4

----------


## SDA

> не факт=) если это не фейковая новость, то очень скоро все изменииться=))
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RbAWMFwjA4


Про будущие вирусные мобильные эпидемии вещают уже года 2-3 и я думаю будут вещать еще столько же  :Smiley:  а уязвимости находили даже на айфон, но пока на практике редкие случаи заражения происходят только по глупости пользователя.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

Раньше не было возможности, запускать и качать файлы без ведома пользователя при помощи смс=))

----------


## SDA

> Раньше не было возможности, запускать и качать файлы без ведома пользователя при помощи смс=))


Но чтобы установить скачанное приложение (даже если оно скачалось посредством хака), все равно нужно согласие пользователя.

----------


## bolshoy kot

Caribe (Cabir) - вирус для смартфона есть. А нажать "ДА" случайно легко. Так что не стоит забывать о мобильной угрозе.

----------


## PavelA

> Если рассматривать в контексте медицинской рекламы - "быстрое устранение симптомов простуды", например, то рынки медицины и ИБ о-очень близки.  И ведь действительно, *симптомы* таки устраняются.


*ОФФ:* Если Вы не знаете, то от простой простуды тоже можно умереть, причем довольно быстро.
- простуда на высоте более 3000 метров очень часто приводит к летальным исходам;
- простуда для обездвиженного человека (перелом ноги) это тоже очень опасная болезнь.  
Да, и еще: реклама лекарств, как и реклама пива,водки, наркотиков - зло. Но... Бороться с ней не возможно, слишком большие деньги там крутятся.
*/ОФФ:*

----------


## anton_dr

Подчищено и закрыто.

----------

